# Anyone know where to get custom lego men?



## KingpinNZ (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone know where to get custom lego men?

i think they are called minifigures...im wanting to buy some in bulk with my logo on them. 

gonna use them as give aways with my tees

cheers

Brett


----------



## whimsywhit (May 25, 2009)

The following link will take you to a USB legoman-lookalike. 
CorporateKey - your source for portable technology

I have access to ASI and the esponline search, and nothing came up. I know someone has got to do it, but in all my searching I didn't come up with much.


----------

